# OT, but gotta know... Forum-names??



## BikeMedic2709 (Sep 18, 2006)

How did you come up with you username here on Hearth.com forums?

I'll go first. It is a bit obvious...
 I am a Firefighter/Paramedic and love cycling. That is bicycling.


----------



## MountainStoveGuy (Sep 18, 2006)

Hmmm i was under the impression you were a bike mechanic. 
Me, MSG is my favriot chinese spice....


----------



## suematteva (Sep 18, 2006)

My chainsaw is a Husqvarna 181  it was new in 1985 or 86...Vintage year....probably the best quality tool i have ever owned...she still runs like a champ!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 18, 2006)

BrotherBart is my handle in the on-line poker rooms. Comes from the old Maverick TV series. Brother Brett, Brother Bart, Cousin Beau and Old Pappy.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 18, 2006)

Vintage 181 said:
			
		

> My chainsaw is a Husqvarna 181  it was new in 1985 or 86...Vintage year....probably the best quality tool i have ever owned...she still runs like a champ!



Cool. A saw older than Old Yaller. A 1991 Poulan Pro 405+. I was eyeballing new Husky saws at Tractor Supply today. Until I realized the only things that were attracting me were that they are lighter and have a new sharp chain.

And maybe that Spike would show me how to put a turbo on one.


----------



## BikeMedic2709 (Sep 19, 2006)

Cool! I have an old HomeLite 330. Good ol' saw. I think it is from the late 80's. I also have an old HomeLite Super XL. Not sure of its age. One of my favorites is the saw I replaced last year with a new Husky, It replaced the Jonsered I used for years. It was a hand-me-down from my father. Great saw. Best I have ever owned! Talk about high compression! whew!


----------



## My_3_Girls (Sep 19, 2006)

My three girls = 2 daughters and a wife... I know, I know, but I need all the points I can get.  She's letting me put the wood in the garage for the first time in 10years!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2006)

BikeMedic said:
			
		

> Cool! I have an old HomeLite 330. Good ol' saw. I think it is from the late 80's. I also have an old HomeLite Super XL. Not sure of its age. One of my favorites is the saw I replaced last year with a new Husky, It replaced the Jonsered I used for years. It was a hand-me-down from my father. Great saw. Best I have ever owned! Talk about high compression! whew!



Yeah. Good thing that Old Yaller has a compression release on it or I would need a kick starter.


----------



## My_3_Girls (Sep 19, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> I was eyeballing new Husky saws at Tractor Supply today.



Not trying to hijack here, but I was in a Home Dump today, and noticed the had no Husky's in stock or on display.  Did H smarten up?


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2006)

My_3_Girls said:
			
		

> Vintage 181 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lowe's still carrys them. Probably something to do with Husky being spun off and returning to a stand alone corporation instead of being part of Electrolux. Since Electrolux owns Poulan there is no telling what kind of corporate mud wrestling is going on.

The big money is in the lawn mowers and garden tractors and Husky tractors are made by American Yard Products just like Sears' and Poulan's so who knows?


----------



## DonCT (Sep 19, 2006)

No shocker here, my name is Don and I'm from Connecticut (CT)


----------



## Homefire (Sep 19, 2006)

Just keep those homefires burning boys and girls


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Sep 19, 2006)

EatenByLimestone has been with me for years.  I have it as my email, and usernames on other boards.  I picked it up back in college when I was a geology major for a while.


----------



## BikeMedic2709 (Sep 19, 2006)

Excellent! Keep 'em coming!
BTW Coaster Sweet kayak!
Homefires are HOT!


----------



## BikeMedic2709 (Sep 19, 2006)

Eatenbylimestone. I have actually seen that happen to a guy. He fell into a lime pit at a ready-mix concrete plant. Was there for about an hour. Massive burns! I hope that didn't happen to you!


----------



## hardwood715 (Sep 19, 2006)

Hardwood Hauler was my CB handle back in the old days, I use to haul hardwood flooring outta New England Wholesale Hardwoods, and Tacinelli Hardwood Flooring throughout NY, CT, Mass, and sometimes into Vermont, Nickname stayed with me, along with my day of birth 7-15, now email etc.


----------



## Robbie (Sep 19, 2006)

It's my name............ :cheese: 


            Robbie Roberson.


----------



## Roospike (Sep 19, 2006)

My wife's nick name is Roo for her middle name Sue . She is cold blooded per the weather and with the sweat shirts she like to ware in the winter ( Roo pouch ). My kids gave me the nick name Spike as per how i used to style my hair and also when i was in sales before i started my own business the other sales managers used to call me SuperSpike as per how my sales charts looked after the years totals showed on the yearly charts.  Roospike


----------



## Bushfire (Sep 19, 2006)

A great song by the great Midnight Oil, with obvious fire reference.


----------



## begreen (Sep 19, 2006)

Just about when the internet started I was also realizing that I could do a better job of managing my energy footprint. Begreen became sort of a personal mantra and my moniker for the past decade.


----------



## begreen (Sep 19, 2006)

Bushfire said:
			
		

> A great song by the great Midnight Oil, with obvious fire reference.



or a political statement in the reverse.


----------



## PutnamJct (Sep 19, 2006)

PutnamJct is short for Putnam Junction, a defunct railroad interchange not too far from me. Don't know why I started using it (on this board and others) but have been using it for a while now


----------



## wg_bent (Sep 19, 2006)

It's my name - Warren


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2006)

Warren said:
			
		

> It's my name - Warren



Well hell, that's no fun. Change it to "Elm'er" or something.


----------



## Burn-1 (Sep 19, 2006)

The computer guy is our office is always coming in at the beginning day saying "Dudes. Let's burn one!" The older people in the office thought he wanted to start a fire. I didn't have the heart to tell them otherwise. When joining the forum it was the first thing to jump in my head.


----------



## Homefire (Sep 19, 2006)

Robbie said:
			
		

> It's my name............ :cheese:
> 
> 
> Robbie Roberson.



how's the band? I hope their somewhere down that lazy river


----------



## Roospike (Sep 19, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Warren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 2 points BB. Sorry Warren that was a good one.


----------



## smirnov3 (Sep 19, 2006)

I have gone through a bunch of usernames. Back in college ('89 or so), I used 'lucifer' (because I was something of an iconoclast), but I quickly realized that made me sound like a complete dork (Ok, it wasn't so quickly - it took about 4 years)

Nowadays, I just go by my name, unless I am embaressed to admit that I am a member of the forum (such as the fanfiction website, where 80% of the people are college age, or younger)


----------



## begreen (Sep 19, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Warren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL - excellent!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 19, 2006)

Anton Smirnov said:
			
		

> I have gone through a bunch of usernames. Back in college ('89 or so), I used 'lucifer' (because I was something of an iconoclast), but I quickly realized that made me sound like a complete dork (Ok, it wasn't so quickly - it took about 4 years)
> 
> Nowadays, I just go by my name, unless I am embaressed to admit that I am a member of the forum (such as the fanfiction website, where 80% of the people are college age, or younger)



I have enjoyed your products for many years.


----------



## Mike (Sep 19, 2006)

Working on my first stove, learning more ... so I'm warming up, kind of works with how the house will be this winter too.


----------



## brian_in_idaho (Sep 19, 2006)

because my name is Brian, I live in Idaho, and I'm not too creative....  And it's my log in name on other forums, I didn't want to keep too many straight.

besides, most of the things I'm called wouldn't be acceptable on a family friendly forum 

Bri


----------



## ourhouse (Sep 19, 2006)

A friend at work came up with mine years ago after after I had an accident at work.
Any other names people call me can't be said on this web site.


----------



## Sandor (Sep 19, 2006)

Sandor is my middle name. Pronounced Zon-door.


----------



## HarryBack (Sep 19, 2006)

uh..well.....

actually I dont have a Hairy Back either......I have grown so tired of inputting names in forums et al, that I found a name no guy with and self-esteem would choose. Its my monicker for many things......no matter where I sign up, for some odd reason, HarryBack is never taken.......and if it is taken, its usually by me.

can anyone guess where my avatar is from?


----------



## jabush (Sep 19, 2006)

Pretty straight forward.  First two initials and my last name.  And you all thought I was Jamaican...didn't you??
Although I do have some Jamaican tendencies...


----------



## Harley (Sep 19, 2006)

Well... I've never been known to be too creative, The names from my latest bike......  2003 Harley FXSTD


----------



## seaken (Sep 19, 2006)

Mine was created for me by an old CP/M bulletin board system back in the late 80's. I've kept it and use it on most forums, sometimes with an added number on the end. It is first three letters of my first name plus the first three letters of my last name.

Seaken


----------



## Bushfire (Sep 19, 2006)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Bushfire said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like that, too!


----------



## wg_bent (Sep 19, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Warren said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Somewhere along the line I messed up when I created my profile.  The intended forum name should have been wg_bent.

My initials first, then a reference to the type of bike I ride.  A Rans Rocket....look it up.

I just never went back to change it...I suppose I could.


----------



## smirnov3 (Sep 19, 2006)

seaken said:
			
		

> Mine was created for me by an old CP/M bulletin board system back in the late 80's
> Seaken



CP/M....
Man, you were on the internet before there WAS an internet!


----------



## precaud (Sep 19, 2006)

Looking for something short and unique, mine's formed from the name of my business - PRECision AUDio...


----------



## precaud (Sep 19, 2006)

seaken said:
			
		

> Mine was created for me by an old CP/M bulletin board system back in the late 80's.


CP/M... cool! I have and use regularly a TDS analyser that runs 3 Z-80's in parallel and CP/M. Amazing what can be done in a 64k memory space!


----------



## BikeMedic2709 (Sep 19, 2006)

Warren,
 Bent rider, eh?! Awesome! What kind of 'bent is it. I've wanted one for years, but keep buying everything else. Seems ALOT more comfortable. Don't think USCF would like if I showed up on one.


----------



## Haston (Sep 19, 2006)

Taken after my favorite Scottish mountaineer when I was growing up-- Dougal Haston. Also named my dog "Haston" in the early 80s, a totally-insane but very beloved black lab who eventually tilted at one too many minivans. Currently have a cat named Dougal. I have published one novel and several short stories under a psuedonym (withheld). Otherwise my given name is Christopher. My wife's is Christina, my daughter is Nicola. For years my friends have called me "Crunch" or, alternately, "Spike". But I'm all the same person. I think.


----------



## Czech (Sep 19, 2006)

I've gotz the hotz burning in the basement, darn I'm glad it finally got a little cooler here in MN. That, and I grow extremely hot peppers as a hobby. Oh, and, ummm...according to my wife, I'm just plain old horny much of the time. You asked!


----------



## Mo Heat (Sep 19, 2006)

Mo Heat: A play on the words: More-Heat and Missouri-Heat.

More Heat was needed in the room I installed my wood burning insert.

Missouri summer Heat seemed outrageously oppressive when I moved here from California. Why you may ask, would someone move from California to Missouri (pronounced: Miz' - er - ee and abbr. Mo)? To marry Mrs. Mo Heat of course, in what she refers to as a package deal that included her mom, aka: Mother-Mo-Heat, aka: the alien in the remote bedroom whose brain I often probe for the sake of mankind.

Interestingly, since discovering the forum, the name Moe (spelled Mo around here) has become my new nickname. It started while bowling (short and easy) and persists around the house. I actually like the name Moe, so no problem there.

Zondoor? Are you pulling my leg? Or, is that a good German boy's name? Got 'em in my linage. And I still can't spell Mrs. Mo Heat's German maiden name. Her dad claims it took _him_ six years to learn how to spell it. 

Earthharvester, What's the connection between the accident and the nickname? Sorry if I'm being dense here.

HarryBack, I'd swear that is a picture of me at my sister-in-law's house every weekend.


----------



## Nokoni (Sep 19, 2006)

Name of band of Comanche Indians.  I'm Comanche.  Means wanderer.


----------



## Hillbilly (Sep 19, 2006)

Born and raised in northern Kentucky. My home for the past 51 years. Therefore I qualify as an official Kentucky *Hillbilly*.


----------



## skypager (Sep 19, 2006)

Hmmm...


----------



## DriftWood (Sep 19, 2006)

I have always enjoyed a driftwood fire at night on the shores of the Great 
Lakes. My house is on a river with a lot of hard wood floating past.  I can just canoe out, guide a log to shore, pull it out and use this driftwood for my heating.


----------



## Jags (Sep 19, 2006)

Jags is an old nick name from the Navy.  Its a play of JAG (Judge Advocate General) like in the tv show and a bit of my last name (lets just say I am German, kinda like that licorice flavored adult beverage that people like to drink cold).


----------



## Mike Wilson (Sep 19, 2006)

BikeMedic said:
			
		

> How did you come up with you username here on Hearth.com forums?
> 
> I'll go first. It is a bit obvious...
> I am a Firefighter/Paramedic and love cycling. That is bicycling.



It said "User Name:" ...   so I entered my  ...  you're gonna love this  ...  Name.  

-- Mike

AKA Wilson,Mike
AKA Michael Wilson


----------



## GVA (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm quite boring online but in person (yeah whatever)  I think I'll change my username soon it's just my initials maybe it should be the guy formerly known as GVA.......  Hey it worked for Prince in the 90's..... or did it......?
I'll have to figure one out.....


----------



## Willhound (Sep 19, 2006)

A nickname I've had for over 25 years. Real first name, Will, and the hound part....well, let's just say I had a tendency to wander a little loose at nights in my younger days....howlin' at the moon and chasin' "bunnies".........

Now it refers mostly to my tendency to lie around like an old hound in front of the Summit.........


----------



## Sandor (Sep 19, 2006)

Mo Heat said:
			
		

> Zondoor? Are you pulling my leg? Or, is that a good German boy's name? Got 'em in my linage. And I still can't spell Mrs. Mo Heat's German maiden name. Her dad claims it took _him_ six years to learn how to spell it.
> 
> E



Not pulling your leg. Its Hungarian, my father emigrated to the US in 1956.


----------



## Metal (Sep 19, 2006)

Particle Man, Particle Man - doin' the things a particle can.
What's he like? It's not important.
Particle Man.

Is he a dot, or is he a speck? When he's underwater does he get wet?
Or does the water get him instead?
Particle Man.

They Might Be Giants


----------



## bruce56bb (Sep 19, 2006)

Bruce56BB, bruce, real name. 56, a number thats stuck with me all the way from jr high football to a dirt late model. BB is my real initials.


----------



## drizler (Sep 19, 2006)

I just kept the same handle I use everywhere else.    The name drizler came from this bigass doberman my wife insisted on getting.  Big as a mountain, dumb as a stump.   Every day when I came home from work out would drop "the offending member" and he woud deposit about a pint of ole yeller on my new floor.     All he did was destroy my shoes, only one of each to make it stranger.   Oh how I hated that damned dog.  All my unfortunately true storys told at work when I was still truly wound up earned me the name.  After biting one of my daughters friends ( totally unprovoked and I saw it all though no one believed me) it was enough.   After the 10 day curfue the Health Dept required it was enough.    I told the wife that on the morning of the tenth day when I came home from work that I would shoot the mutt where ever he was standing at the time. This was no idle threat since I wear a gun for a living and its always right there to use.    He ended up serving a useful purpose after all by protecting the local animal shelters residence from a gang ( family) of next door delinquents who liked to break and enter.  The Drizler suffered death by Silverado a couple years later.   He couldn't even do that right as was his style.   Dumb 160lb mutt ran in front of a car which hit him and spun him into the front of the truck in the other lane.   In the end although it was an old truck the drizler ended up totaling it out.  Even in death that mut was a royal expensive PITA.     Thats how I became the drizler that I am today.   Now does anyone wonder why I like cats????


----------



## adrpga498 (Sep 19, 2006)

My initials plus a member of the Professional Golfers Association of America  I like to average 4 on a hole and started on windows 98 and need something I could remeber


----------



## wg_bent (Sep 20, 2006)

You know who seems to be missing these days...Eric.  I wonder how he got his screen name?


----------



## smirnov3 (Sep 20, 2006)

Driz said:
			
		

> I just kept the same handle I use everywhere else.    The name drizler came from this bigass doberman my wife insisted on getting.  Big as a mountain, dumb as a stump.   Every day when I came home from work out would drop "the offending member" and he woud deposit about a pint of ole yeller on my new floor.



That's just how dogs say that 'you da boss'. my in-laws had a dog who for two years, whenever it saw me , would roll over onto its back and urinate.

And before you ask, I am NOT scary.


----------



## elkimmeg (Sep 20, 2006)

pretty simple elkimmeg, my wife Ellen, first daughter Kim, second daughter Meg.


----------



## Turner-n-Burner (Sep 20, 2006)

Well, my handle is FireWood on a couple of other forums...  You see, when I first got into woodworking, the first few pieces of lumber I milled wound up going straight into the woodstove... shortly after that I joined a woodworking forum to learn a few things...  The handle was a reminder of my not so glorious beginnings...

I figured that handle wouldn't fly too well here, so I came up with Turner-n-Burner.  I'm a wood turner, and this season I'll be a wood burner too!

-Dan


----------



## drizler (Sep 20, 2006)

Its almost dissapointing Elk.   Like one of the worlds last great secrets the truth is plainer than the myth.   I had visions of something concerning the 4 legged deer critter and some other mysterious connection.    Ah well.................  Not quite the let down that finally seeing deep throat was but still noteworthy.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 20, 2006)

Driz said:
			
		

> Not quite the let down that finally seeing deep throat was but still noteworthy.



Took my wife to see it on our second date. Got an elbow in the ribs when I told her to take notes.


----------



## Sandor (Sep 20, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Driz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She elbowed you because she didn't need the notes. I will only guess why you married her!


----------



## suematteva (Sep 21, 2006)

Sandor said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the laughs...Am not touching this!


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 21, 2006)

Sandor said:
			
		

> BrotherBart said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



True dat.


----------



## drizler (Sep 21, 2006)

That flick you took her was "Raise The Titanic" right?     Well er......... As Homer Simpson says; "DOUH".


----------



## BikeMedic2709 (Sep 21, 2006)

This has been very interesting. It is fun to learn a-little bit about everyone here. Thanks!
BB... Thanks for the laughs! Man... You kill me!

(Did you seriously take her to DT on your 2nd date?)


----------



## Eric Johnson (Sep 21, 2006)

Warren said:
			
		

> You know who seems to be missing these days...Eric.  I wonder how he got his screen name?



Given to me by my dear mother.

On the question of DT and other scandalous films of the '70s, the way things are going, we're going to be seeing that on network TV one of these days. I can remember when "Midnight Cowboy" got an X rating and you had to go downtown to some sleazy theater to see it. Last time I checked, they were showing it on the Family Channel.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 21, 2006)

> Eric J.:
> 
> "On the question of DT and other scandalous films of the ‘70s, the way things are going, we’re going to be seeing that on network TV one of these days. I can remember when “Midnight Cowboy” got an X rating and you had to go downtown to some sleazy theater to see it. Last time I checked, they were showing it on the Family Channel."



Yeah. At DT those metal folding chairs on the concrete floor weren't too comfortable. The cops were busting theaters left and right for showing the thing and the "theater" was moving regularly.


----------



## Homefire (Sep 21, 2006)

DT played at the same theather in Portland from the opening day in until the late 1990's.
That being said, Watergate was what I thought of when Driz mentioned Deep T.


----------



## BrotherBart (Sep 21, 2006)

homefire said:
			
		

> DT played at the same theather in Portland from the opening day in until the late 1990's.
> That being said, Watergate was what I thought of when Driz mentioned Deep T.



We were in Ft. Worth. I think the buckle of the Bible belt is located somewhere close to there.


----------



## babalu87 (Sep 21, 2006)

Once upon a time, musta been 'round October, few years back ........... 

I used to frequent a restaurant named the Old Kemah Inn when I was fishing Bluefin tuna full time back in the late 80's
I would always order the same appetizer, THE Texas BBQ Shrimp, it was spiced just right and the shrimp were cooked perfectly served over a bed of jasmine rice, I once told them to double it and make a dinner of it.
Another captain I was hanging with at the time called it the Secret Texas Babalu shrimp.

My drink of choice then (as is now) is a Captain Morgan and Coke.
He would call those the babaluies and that is how my nickname stuck with me.
All these years later I still have friends from that era that never use my actual name but refer to me as babalu

The 87 is my street number that I started using after finding out a few other people use babalu (I love Lucy fans? ) for their screenames.


----------



## The Dali Lima (Oct 13, 2008)

A nickname I picked up in college in reference to Caddyshack and the "Dalai Lama" - big hitter, the Dalai.  Of course, we were in college and no-one knew how to spell "Dalai" (ironic, huh?) so we all assumed it was "Dali".


Lima is my last name.

Peace.


----------



## moondoggy (Oct 13, 2008)

oh man, digging up a post from 2006!  good reading though.
moondoggy--- just plain groovy-


----------



## MishMouse (Oct 13, 2008)

MishMouse was a name given to me by my parents around 38 years ago.
Kinda stuck with me.


----------



## d.n.f. (Oct 13, 2008)

d.n.f.
Did not finish.

I race motorcycles in endurance racing.
Also race mtn bikes and road bikes.

dnf applies to all the above.  lol


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 13, 2008)

Ha! DNF. I currently race the enduro circuit and if you are an hour behind the clock you will get a DNF. So far I've never done that and even ridden a flat front tire for 70 miles just to avoid it. 

This is an old thread so I may have already posted but.. my name is not religious or drug related. One of my first motorcycles, I was about 13YO, did not have a headlight and I needed to commute at night on a trail between two homes so we velcroed two flashlights to my helmet and my new name was highbeam.


----------



## Jay H (Oct 13, 2008)

I'll give you three guesses! 

Bob.


----------



## drewboy (Oct 13, 2008)

HENDRIX, HENDRIX, HENDRIX...


----------



## jjhof0306 (Oct 13, 2008)

Johnny B from the Peter Tosh song, Johnny B Good tonight.  I had a friend who used to call me Johnny Buckwheat.  it sorta stuck.

My name is John.

  :coolhmm:


----------



## Rockey (Oct 13, 2008)

Simple - its my surname.


----------



## FISHBONZ (Oct 13, 2008)

Fish and Bonz.

I love to Fly-Fish and I sell orthopedic trauma implants for a living.  The z is just a cool looking way to spell it that pretty much does not get used by others.

Brushfire - I love Midnight Oil as well.  Have all the albums.

I also enjoy the Missouri Heat.


----------



## JustWood (Oct 13, 2008)

Because,,,,,       I am the WOOD MESSIAH of the tri-state area! :cheese:


----------



## Dix (Oct 13, 2008)

My paint mare's registered name is Dixie Eyed Hustle. When she was a wee small filly, I was "Doin' The Dixie Eyed Hustle", alot at shows :red: 

We've mellowed since then 












The mare in my avatar is Matisse. She's a rescue. Coming along nicely, too


----------



## ansehnlich1 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I hate to admit it, but I was single a few years back, and traipsin' through the online dating sites.....

Thought I'd be clever, since my step mother is 100% German, I'd go for some german name, you know.....

and being the humble man I am, I searched for a good German word to describe me....

I added the #1 to the end of it, just 'cuz I'm an egotistical idiot, haha

It means "handsome1" or "goodlooking1"



German  English 

 beträchtlich; ansehnlich considerable  

 gut aussehend; ansehnlich; stattlich; anmutig; hübsch {adj}  handsome; comely  

 ein gut aussehender Mann a handsome man  

 beachtlich; ansehnlich; respektabel {adj} respectable  

 ansehnlich {adj}  good-looking  

 ansehnlicher  better-looking  

 am ansehnlichsten best looking 

 ansehnlich {adv} respectably 

 ansehnlich {adv} personably 

 leidlich; ziemlich; ansehnlich {adj}  goodish 

 stattlich; ansehnlich; schön {adj}  goodly 

 stattlich; gut aussehend; ansehnlich {adj} personable


----------



## snowtime (Oct 13, 2008)

As we are snowed in most years  "snowtime" seemed like a good way to let people get a little knowledge of our lives with one word. When we are snowed in we can still get on line with sat. Its just amazing to be cut off and still watch the world go by. We probably have more pairs of skis than most. The snowcat gets a workout in winter but the trucks and tractor just sit and wait on their blocks  for spring. The key to our storage is diesel equipment and running them up to operating temps when we have a warm snap. This has worked well for 38 years.


----------



## Wood Pirate (Oct 13, 2008)

I work for a contractor and whenever we have jobs that require dropping a few trees I am there loading it in my truck before the tree even hits the ground.  

There are a few of us like that and therefore we were given the name "wood pirates".


----------



## caber (Oct 13, 2008)

Caber toss is a traditional Scottish highland games event.  You get a cut tree roughly 17-20 feet long and 110-140 pounds, you pick it by the skinny end and balance it - run and try to flip it over.  It was my favorite and best event when I was competing.  Still useful for moving smaller trees out of the woods.


----------



## sixminus1 (Oct 13, 2008)

I started using the internet with the handle "takefive" (classic Dave Brubeck song).  Comcast, lovely company that they are, forced me to change it for some odd reason, but I wanted to keep something associated with the number 5.  Or, maybe I just like the first beer of a sixpack...  *edit:* probably both.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Oct 14, 2008)

My family thinks I'm crazy, they see me chopping it, cutting it, hauling it, smelling it.
So since 2002 I'm branded "The WoodButcher" I have no happy-medium when its time to hit the pile.....full tilt wood massacre.


WoodButcher


----------



## lobsta1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Back before Windows95 came out, I used to frequent the old rec.boats on Dejanews. Besides being an avid boater I also have been diving for almost 30 years.  The foto is of a lobsta (named him Herman) I caught diving back in 1982. He was 35" long. Don't know his weight as the scales only went up to 20 lbs. He bottomed them out with me supporting his claws as he didn't fit in the basket.

I've been looking for his pappy ever since then.
Al


----------



## woodconvert (Oct 14, 2008)

At one time I was thinking of converting from wood to anthricite, logged onto a coal forum then I found out anthricite doesn't grow on trees...at least here in Michigan. Anyhow, stayed with wood...didn't convert but I kept the handle. How uninteresting is that? :down:


----------



## rob bennett (Oct 14, 2008)

just my name, nothing cutesy


----------



## Dustin (Oct 14, 2008)

I got it in highschool when I started reading a fishing discussion board I now moderate on. It used to be Drummer/Fisherman. I was a "band geek" in higschool, playing the drums fella's, no wind insturments here.

A couple years ago I shortened it D/F, just made more sense


----------



## BJ64 (Oct 14, 2008)

One of the social hazzards of growing up in a small hick town is that half of the boys in a third grade class will have the same first name.  The poor teacher renamed each one of us and my new name stuck ever since.  64 was just the year I came along.


----------



## stoveguy2esw (Oct 14, 2008)

stoveguy2esw

essentially kinda like an embassador to a country

im a stoveguy i build em for a living.

i work for englander or "esw" 


so im esw's embassador to the hearth community

in retrospect i guess "stoveguy4esw" may have made more sense but i like the 2 better personally


----------



## luv2byte (Oct 14, 2008)

Its from the pc days of BBS (bulletin board systems...pre internet) that I came up with my name - byte = computer bite so it was luv2byte; it is also an old joke among some of my friends as well, yes it has a dual meaning.     It is also my email and personalized license plate on my suv.  I've use  it for about 17yrs now.

edited to add: forgot I use my acutal name on this forum, normally it is luv2byte or a variation of.


----------



## fossil (Oct 14, 2008)

Nothing whatever to do with my heating fuel of choice.  Picked it up somewhere along the way in my 30+ year career as a Navy ship propulsion engineer.  I was personally involved in burning more oil than most people can even imagine.  When I was Chief Engineer of a conventionally-powered (oil-fired boilers) aircraft carrier, the nickname "fossil" distinguished me from the guys on the nuclear-powered ships (my ship's Doc kept wanting to call me "steamer", but I had to keep reminding him that the nukes just made steam too).  These days, it's probably becoming meaningful in a whole other way.  Rick


----------



## snydley (Oct 14, 2008)

[quote author="BikeMedic" date="1158635824"]How did you come up with you username here on Hearth.com forums?

Last name is Snyder. Need I say more?  ;-) It's been with me since grade school.
Snyde


----------



## North of 60 (Oct 14, 2008)

My location speaks for itself.  Home of the evil pine tree and heating with it 8-10 months at a time.


----------



## karl (Oct 14, 2008)

Karl is what the witness protection people told me to go by.


----------



## rathmir (Oct 14, 2008)

heh, well im a fantasy reader...and an rpg player extraordinaire...yeah i know, lame...

but my character name has always been rathmir lolauc....

but you guys can call me rath 



lol


----------



## 11 Bravo (Oct 14, 2008)

"11 Bravo" was my 'job' in the army.  The "11" means infantry, and "Bravo" is leg or light infantry. 11 Charlie is infantry with mortars, 11 Mike is infantry in Bradley fighting vehicles, etc etc........


----------



## High_Iron (Oct 14, 2008)

I am a member of Ironworkers Local 361.

High Iron is a name we call each other in jest.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 14, 2008)

On a bow hunting related site (from which I am purposely banned... but was congratulated for myexit by other members) I would pick names that I would hope to offend the uptight members there... there was a dances with squirrels, so I was "Danceswithmen", "Dancesinspeedo", and some I can't remember.  Adios Pantalones is the name of a band from UNH- I don't actually like them, except for the name.  Plus- I like to post in the nude... and think about all you guys... MWUHAhaHhaha


----------



## Chardler (Oct 14, 2008)

My nickname growing up was Chard, a different take on Ri_chard_, my full name.  Some call me Rich, some call me Chard or Chardler, so I use it on the net, works for me.  These days it's taking on a woodburning meaning too I suppose.


----------



## firefighterjake (Oct 14, 2008)

Well I've had many knicknames over the years.

In high school one of the more popular girls started calling me Oliver after an ABC After School special that had a nerdy-looking angel named Oliver. Yeah, I loved having that knickname for the next four years. Karma is great though . . . at the last class reunion this popular girl was rather rotund and had two or three kids (of course I'm also rotund and I can't even blame my figure on childbirth.  )

In college I picked up the knickname Psycho . . . something about managing to tick off every Greek fraternity when I sent in what was supposed to be a "Name Withheld" letter to the campus newspaper about the Greeks heavily promoting drinking at the expense of academics . . . well that and a rather nefarious letter I sent to a professor on campus which I am rather ashamed of to mention today, but back then it was sent rather innocently . . . and then there was the time I took the Do Not Enter sign at the local dump -- bringing it back to my college dorm room on a 10-speed bike . . . and then there was me running around the campus in my home-made Shadowman the SuperHero costume (OK, I made that last part up.) 

However, my knickname here I picked up after starting work at the Bangor FD. A little trivia . . . in Boston they used to (and may still) call probies Jakes. For me, working in the "big" city of Bangor was akin to working in Boston so when an Assistant Chief started calling me Jake I thought it fit . . . or at least it was better than being called "Lt. Goober" or "Mittens" for the next 25 years. It wasn't until the knickname had stuck that I learned I was actually named after the Assistant Chief's pet bassett hound Jakob . . . probably appropriate considering we're both short and fat . . . I still don't think my ears are abnormally large though. Ironically enough, Jakob had a "girlfriend" named Heidi . . . which happens to be my wife's name.


----------



## ScottF (Oct 14, 2008)

Well its a funny story but when I first signed up I was anxious to get started asking question because I read some very intelligent well thought out answers to other questions.  I had so many things to ask.   In my haste to sign up I didnt realize that one should be creative in their username.  So I entered Scott.  to my dismay it had already been taken  so I hit the first letter I could find on my pointer finger of my left hand on the keyboard .  Hence the "F" and the rest is history.  Believe it or not but it is all true.
ScottF


----------



## jwscarab (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, My initials are JW.  I love boating and always wanted a Scarab.  So knowing I was going to buy one, I came up with that name years ago - used it ever since.

Never did end up owning a Scarab.  Instead I ended up with an 18' pontoon boat.  Didnt have the nerve to change my screen name to JWPontoon.  

Broke my leg in February and since sold the pontoon so I wouldnt have to look at it sitting in the driveway unused.  Used the $$$ to buy my PE T6 on order with Tom


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 14, 2008)

Ya know what a Scarab does, right?  Rolls up big balls of poop and pushes them across the desert.  It's a dung beetle (or pushes the sun into the sky, for you ancient Egyptian wood burners).  

I may just refer to you as poop bug, because it would amuse me.


----------



## jwscarab (Oct 14, 2008)

I've got no issues with that name either.  I also always wanted to go to Burning Man.  I bet a lot of people do that in the desert during Burning Man too!!

 PoopBug, JWPontoon, pretty much all in the same catagory.  Sometimes I feel like a poop bug using these damn crutches!!


----------



## ScottF (Oct 14, 2008)

It is amazing that the dung beetles have the ability to roll balls of dung that weight up to fifty times their own weight.

They are mighty strong for their size


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL!  I know how you feel.  I was on crutches a couple years ago.  You aint lived until you've lit serious fireworks and tried to get away on crutches while you're smashed.


----------



## GunSeth (Oct 14, 2008)

My name is Seth.  Several years ago I was travelling through Troy, NH on the way to Keene and passed a sign for Gunseth's ATV Repair.  I thought it was funny and it became my handle when I play online computer games.  The name is somewhat misleading in that I've never fired an actual gun.


----------



## bears12th (Oct 14, 2008)

So boring am I. 

Bears - my favorite pro football team since 5th grade.

12th - my ultimate dream of being that 12th player (best fan) on the field and cheering my team on.  

Thus, everywhere I go, every web site I have ever been on since 5th grade, my username has always been Bears12th (that lonely sole rooting for a team that has not won since 1985).  

A bit sad, and after three last play losses so far this year, I have thought about changing all of my usernames to "Help me get over my obsession with this team that loses in the last second of every game, every time.  I need help and will not create another username for my beloved Bears".   ------or at least a user name close to this, this could be too long.


----------



## RonaldAdams (Oct 14, 2008)

a favourite character in the Lord of the rings novels


----------



## EddyKilowatt (Oct 14, 2008)

Name's Ed.  

I work in power electronics.  

When I was a kid the power company bills all had this lil' guy on them:








A little goofy, and a little out of place on a woodheat site, but it's been with me for quite a while now in various online forums.


----------



## BurningIsLove (Oct 14, 2008)

Simpsons reference on mine....combination of a few minor character quotes.....


----------



## tg4360 (Oct 14, 2008)

first and last initial and badge number..... easy to remember.

Pants.... wasn't it Donnatello that got called "Pants" because he was contracted to paint drapes over the nude figures that Michealangelo painted on the alter wall of the Sistine Chapel?

I'd thought of that because of your Avatar.

TG


----------



## RedRanger (Oct 14, 2008)

I had already started working in my father`s store when I was only 10 years old, and one day I went to the bank and discovered I had way more money in my account than could be possible.  Reason=George A Hill (father) and George A.W.Hill (son)..  Banker said that this won`t do, so what are we gonna call you?  Can`t recall for sure, but it was something like "your`re a bright lad, so why not use Sonny"?


Started with that, and then my teachers in school and friends started calling me by that name.  So it has kinda stuck.  Although, only my very old friends that are still amongst the living use that name today.

Sonnyinbc is because british columbia,canada is where I live.

I actually prefer the name Sonny, because it makes me feel younger


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2008)

You just know you're in some place special when Reddy Killowatt and Michelangelo are mentioned within two posts of each other.

Now all we need are Shakespeare and Willie Wiredhand.


----------



## iceman (Oct 14, 2008)

dunno why i am THE ICEMAN.......
but i am and there is an S on my chest in my avatar.... dunno why i did that either.... matter a fact
i might chabge to DUNNO MAN!!
but i think iceman sounds cooler... or maybe i should be ICE i believe the gov use that name now... i wouldn't wanna scare anyone away from here!!


----------



## Marty (Oct 14, 2008)

Had it since birth.

After my, then deceased, great grandfather on my father's side.

They say he was a carpenter.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 14, 2008)

iceman said:
			
		

> dunno why i am THE ICEMAN.......
> but i am and there is an S on my chest in my avatar.... dunno why i did that either.... matter a fact
> i might chabge to DUNNO MAN!!
> but i think iceman sounds cooler... or maybe i should be ICE i believe the gov use that name now... i wouldn't wanna scare anyone away from here!!



You just liked the movie Top Gun a lot. "Hang on Ice. We're on the way."


----------



## BurningIsLove (Oct 14, 2008)

> You just liked the movie Top Gun a lot. "Hang on Ice. We're on the way."



I feel the need.....the need, for lighting a fire in my stove <ok, speed for you purists>


----------



## barneshilary (Oct 14, 2008)

Well, I live to fly fish and I am a lineman for the power company.


----------



## buzcranne (Oct 14, 2008)

er places and just carr


----------



## Redox (Oct 15, 2008)

Redox is short for "oxidation-reduction reaction", but that's too hard to spell out if you want to answer me back.  Fire is an oxidation reaction and I thought I would be clever.  It's also the same as rusting metal, which seems more appropriate at times.  It could be the name of a lumberjack's pet, I dunno.  Seemed kind of mysterious, like Poe, who is definitely from Baltimore and no, Philly, you can't have the body back!

Y'all can call me Red, or Ox, or Dox or...

Chris


----------



## ourmoneypit (Oct 15, 2008)

from the movie, Money Pit, 'cause I enjoy doing renos on our home.  Try to contain your excitement, folks!  lol


----------



## valleyflyfisher (Oct 16, 2008)

Because I live in the beautiful Cowichan Valley (a stones throw from the Pacific Energy Plant) and love to toss feathers at fish.


----------



## Yamaha_gurl (Oct 16, 2008)

I rode a Yamaha sport bike and I'm a woman....gurl spelt like that looks different...so I went with it. It's my forum name everywhere


----------



## jqgs214 (Oct 16, 2008)

wx+man = weatherman

Its what me degree tells me I was supposed to be but aint!


----------



## Shipper50 (Oct 16, 2008)

I was a shipper at the steel mill when I retired and I was born in 50. Works for me..... ;-) 


Shipper


----------



## Thomask9590 (Oct 16, 2008)

Tommy you know...Like the Gun....TommyGun....9590 just helps set me apart from all the otherr Tommy Guns.


----------



## bigoak9745 (Oct 17, 2008)

Cause we have property we live on that has a really big oak tree on the corner line. MY oldest son who is 6'4" and myself 6'1" cannot touch hands reaching around it! My friends have called me Big Oak for years, cause they know it secretly is one of the reasons i bought this acreage.


----------



## iceman (Oct 17, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg forgot about that i better change it to ......dunno


----------



## bonesneeze (Oct 19, 2008)

I was looking for an e-mail address to use for Craig's list postings. I googled something about names and found a site that randomly generated names. I saw bonesneeze and thought it sounded kind of funny. When I told my wife what if was she had some snide remark about "typical guys". I think she thought it was something dirty. I didn't even think about it that way until she mentioned it. I guess you could make something dirty out of it if you were so inclined...does that mean she is?


----------



## slofr8 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm a locomotive engineer.  Years ago the company was bought by some investers whose only intention was to maintain nothing and sell off what was worth anything.  Track speed dropped to a painfully slow speed so the handle Slofr8  "slow freight" seemed logical. 
Interesting thread.


----------



## brooktrout (Oct 20, 2008)

Gone fishing...


----------



## glassmanjpf (Oct 20, 2008)

Because my other hobby besides burning wood and all the work going along with it is stainedglass working I went with the glassman  + initials.  It was also inspired from on of the Sienfield episodes where the doctor has the car plates _ssman.


----------



## bbc557ci (Oct 20, 2008)

Last year we built a 557 CI GM/Chevy engine for my 23 foot boat.  Hence the handle "bbc557ci"

And it's Tooooo much fun


----------



## rhetoric (Oct 20, 2008)

I teach it.


----------



## brent3556 (Jan 4, 2009)

Wtg= Wind Turbine Generator (what I repair and maintain for a living) and monkey cause I climb them.


----------



## brokeburner (Jan 4, 2009)

Im broke and i burn baby!


----------



## atvdave (Jan 4, 2009)

Raced ATVs in my younger days. Had this on-line name from early 90's


----------



## gibson (Jan 4, 2009)

Carl Spackler is the assistant greenskeeper at Bushwood Country Club (Caddyshack).  "Goonga-lagoonga"


----------



## Frostbit (Jan 4, 2009)

I've lived here in the Arctic for 51 years now. In my younger years, I made many snowmobiling trips in minus 80 or more chill factor conditions. Protective equipment wasn't what it is now. I don't have scars, but I do have several sensitive places on my face and fingers.


----------



## glassmanjpf (Jan 4, 2009)

Sorry for the double post.  BTW is there a way to delete a post once it's made??


----------



## SigElec (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm a Signal and Lighting Electrician for the DOT, shortened it to SigElec.


----------



## burntime (Jan 4, 2009)

Uhh, yeah!  You figure it out.  :cheese:


----------



## tickbitty (Jan 4, 2009)

Um I was bitten by many, many, many ticks.


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 4, 2009)

I fall out of trees....


----------



## Redox (Jan 4, 2009)

WTGmonkey said:
			
		

> Wtg= Wind Turbine Generator (what I repair and maintain for a living) and monkey cause I climb them.



You weren't one of the guys on Dirty Jobs, were you?

Chris


----------



## Woodland Country (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm from Woodland and I run a Country insert.


----------



## jadm (Jan 4, 2009)

How I feel about life on this planet.  Think I am an alien who was switched at birth. 

 My earliest memories are of wondering how on earth, earthlings live the way they do.  I still just scratch my head and wonder  a lot. 

 I mean doesn't anyone else wonder why humans act the way we do????  

We  are all on a finite ball of rock spinning through vast quantities space at incredible speeds and most of us  aren't even dizzy and, to date, there have been no reports that I have been able to find anywhere of anyone falling off into all that space - unless aided by a rocket ship.  What a record. 

And that is just one of the wonders of this place and most people don't even seem to notice it....


So, I continue to be Perplexed and marvel at my foot prints in the snow...I am still held on to and get to be here another day.


----------



## jetmech (Jan 4, 2009)

Aircraft Mechanic for a large cargo airline


----------



## Bobbin (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm a seamstress.


----------



## Cearbhaill (Jan 4, 2009)

Cearbhaill is the Gaelic form of my last name, Carroll. 
As we have an old Celtic breed of dog we use it as a kennel name, although we neither breed nor sell.

It is properly pronounced nearly the same as Carroll, but we say it Keerb-hail anyway.


----------



## oldgrezmonke (Jan 4, 2009)

No longer young , used to be an automobile mechanic until arthritis took that away and my initials  are worked in there .


----------



## ChipTam (Jan 4, 2009)

Chip is my first name (nickname, actually) and Tam is a shortened version of my last name.  Not very original or exciting, I'll admit, but it works for several forums I participate on.

ChipTam


----------



## schortie (Jan 4, 2009)

I'm short.


----------



## Firestone (Jan 4, 2009)

Greetings: I am a new member here, I installed stove in November and discovered this site before Christmas. I have been surfing the site and will be posting as time goes by. While at my first job out of high school in 1969, I used to wear a nylon windbreaker that was given to me by the fellow I bought my tires from. Back in those days, i didn't have much coin, and he used to extend me credit, for which I will always be grateful.  I had a bright red jacket from the FIRESTONE company on it, white stripes and all. I have heated my workshop for years with wood, and now that  we own our first real household stove, it sounded like a good moniker. I also had a propensity in my younger days for often suffering from mishaps with firepits, barbecues, propane torches, and fireplaces.


----------



## bsruther (Jan 4, 2009)

I was sipping a glass of Woodford Reserve at the time and it seemed appropriate.


----------



## fespo (Jan 4, 2009)

F is for first name,Espo is my nick name(part of last name)when iI was in school and at my last job. So is very easy for everyone to rember my e-mail


----------



## pinewoodburner (Jan 4, 2009)

I had just made 3 trips to get some pine that had been cut and was free. Everyone here will not burn pine, they think it causes creosote and hardwoods is easy to get, but not as easy as pine. I do burn both. The day I signed up, at lunch my friend that also has a wood-stove said that he would not ever burn pine and such. So when I signed up and was trying to come up with a name, Pinewoodburner is what I came up with.


----------



## SlyFerret (Jan 4, 2009)

When I was a kid, my family had a ferret named Sylvester, but quickly shortened the name to Sly.  It was much more applicable anyway.

-SF


----------



## mike1234 (Jan 4, 2009)

Mike was taken, Mike1 seemed kinda arrogant.  Since I am so smart that I can easily count to 4, I decided to show off - Mike1234


----------



## rowerwet (Jan 4, 2009)

I am an airplane nut, even ended up being an airplane mechanic cause I get to work where the airplanes are. One book I realy like is feet wet reflections of a carrier pilot. "Feet wet" was the call naval pilots gave when exiting the land on the way back to the ship, meaning they would get thier feet wet if they punched out of thier jet. 
   My hobby and other passion is rowing traditional wooden boats, or any other type that you can row, I have built a few boats also, and love to spend time rowing with my family (they just ride). My avitar is my dream boat, but not having piles of money to put into my hobby, I actualy row a 17' coleman canoe modified with out riggers (gate hinges) and oar locks, it fits my wife and three kids just fine, and requires no maintenance. 
 rowerwet is a blending of rower, which is almost always already taken, and feet wet. It is even my email.


----------



## 8nrider (Jan 5, 2009)

drag my wood out with a 47' ford 8n still 6v named loose lucy.  all original.


----------



## Latent (Jan 5, 2009)

I teach H.V.A.C. and latent for latent heat.


----------



## Woodrat (Jan 5, 2009)

........Had rats (tame and otherwise) always around me as a kid--came to admire them for thier tenacity and intelligence. Have been known to almost live in my woodpile!


----------



## Redox (Jan 5, 2009)

Latent said:
			
		

> I teach H.V.A.C. and latent for latent heat.



That seems sensible.... :coolsmile: 

Chris


----------



## wolfkiller (Jan 5, 2009)

I started trapping about 6 years ago. I told some old time trapper's I was going to target wolf as they are over populated in our area and bring $500 each. I was told it would most likely be a year or two before I caught one because wolfs are quite smart and hard to catch. I caught a nice wolf with my first set. Shortly after I joined the Alaska outdoor forum as Wolfkiller. I kept the name here.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm 6'2" 260lbs with red hair.


----------



## Pagey (Jan 5, 2009)

Pagey is the nickname of Led Zeppelin's lead guitarist, Jimmy Page.  Took that as a handle the first time I ever logged on to an IRC server way back in the day.  I've just kinda stuck with it ever since then.  Listened to a LOT of Zep when I was younger.


----------



## karri0n (Jan 5, 2009)

I've used karri0n as lots and lots of online handles over the years. If I had made a new name for here, I probably would forget what it was.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 5, 2009)

My #1 hobby before getting involved with woodburning was chasing lake run rainbow trout


----------



## rover47 (Jan 5, 2009)

Gee used my name, guess I need something more interesting! :cheese:


----------



## Plumbit (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm a plumber so I say just Plumbit up


----------



## Dune (Jan 6, 2009)

If I lived in the Ozarks, I'd be a hillbilly. Here in the sand dunes I am a dunebilly.


----------



## chutes (Jan 6, 2009)

Like Pagey mine is rock and roll related.  Taken from the title of one of my favorite albums by an obscure band from Portland, OR (via Albuquerque, NM).


----------



## Latent (Jan 6, 2009)

Redox said:
			
		

> Latent said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't get any more specific then that.


----------



## pybyr (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got a lot of Welsh and other Celtic ancestry. 

 "pybyr" is old Welsh for hot pepper  

I like hot pepper, and I am also told that I can have a little fire in my personality- although that is something that my friends seem to think is one of my best qualities, so I hope that that indicates that it is more of an overall asset than a liability...


----------



## knotdodger (Jan 6, 2009)

I am a lineman. Years ago a old timer lineman seen me working. Came up too me and said " I used to be a knotdodger."
The name stuck. And I use it for everywhere. 

Lots of knots on the telepone  power poles. If you hit one , your on the ground wondering what happened..hehe


----------



## Plumbit (Jan 6, 2009)

knotdodger said:
			
		

> I am a lineman. Years ago a old timer lineman seen me working. Came up too me and said " I used to be a knotdodger."
> The name stuck. And I use it for everywhere.
> 
> Lots of knots on the telepone  power poles. If you hit one , your on the ground wondering what happened..hehe


And every one just thought you had a hairy chest  ( keep your butt out and legs streight)


----------



## CowboyAndy (Jan 6, 2009)

I have used CowboyAndy on several sites for a while now... obviously my name is andy and the cowboy part, well people always tell me I act like one because I am not afraid of anything... 


well, except heights...


----------



## Gamalot (Jan 6, 2009)

Gamalot- The first time I ever signed up for dial up internet the company used the first 2 letters of mine and my wifes first names Gary & Mary and the first 3 letters of our last name as our account ID.

We have been Gamalot ever since because it is pretty easy to remember. Most assume it means I play allot of games but we all know about ass u me.

gary


----------



## PunKid8888 (Jan 6, 2009)

growing up all the guys I would work with called me Punk Kid.  I thought It was cool when I was like 16 and combined it to Punkid for forums.  then others started using it so I just added a whole bunch of 8s cause it use to my lucky number growing up.

Now I wonder when I respond to someone if they get the impression that i'm a jerk from name..... O well


----------



## raiderfan (Jan 6, 2009)

'Cause I'm a Patriots fan!!  :coolsmirk:


----------



## deadon (Jan 6, 2009)

My name is Dean and my wife is Donna. First 3 letters dea don = deadon. My boys still think it means dead on, since I have never missed a deer that I have shot at during hunting season. and I have never gone a season without a deer. They call me dead on dad because if they hear me shoot they know it is dead. I let them keep that thought. So you decide for yourself deadon or dead on. By the way this is a very interesting thread.


----------



## kenny chaos (Jan 6, 2009)

It's a high school nickname.
"Dynamics freed at last from the shackles of order and predictability....Joseph Ford (quoted by James Gleick in Chaos)


----------



## pistonslap (Jan 6, 2009)

Pistonslap - I used to beat my motorcycles to death riding in the woods, the rings were always worn out and you could hear the piston slapping in the cylinder. My buddies started calling me pistonslap - at least I think that's what they meant


----------



## eightpilot (Jan 6, 2009)

Fly an MD-80 for a living... eightpilot.


----------



## labrador (Jan 6, 2009)

Mine is for my chocolate lab. Would love to put his photo on the left side of the screen. How do you do it?


----------



## chutes (Jan 6, 2009)

labrador said:
			
		

> Mine is for my chocolate lab. Would love to put his photo on the left side of the screen. How do you do it?



I just added an avatar on mine to make sure I wouldn't give you bad directions.  At top click "Your Control Panel" then click on Avatar on left, then browse for your pic, then click upload avatar.

Should make sure your pic is the type allowed and I think it said max was 110x110 or something.  You can adjust the photo size in photoshop by opening the pic you want, then in "image" menu click image size, adjust, save as gif or jpeg, upload.


----------



## pistonslap (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks, chutes for the instructions to add an avatar. I just put this one on for now to try it. It's my old pre-epa add-on furnace. Once the fire is up and running, I'll bet it burns as clean as any cat stove. It gets air from the bottom, so for a while I had trouble getting a clean burn. After reading extensively on this forum, I decided to drill some holes in the loading door and make an adjustable air intake above the flames. Problem solved! Now after the initial start up, the only smoke you see is a short time after reloads. Only problem is that the firebox is so big it's like having a woodchipper in my basement.


----------



## AbeAinPa (Jan 7, 2009)

Nick name, first letter of last name, state I live in, very original huh?


----------



## mrsmarv (Jan 7, 2009)

The first part of my name is "mrs" for (hopefully) obvious reasons, and "marv" for the first part of my last name.  Friends have called my husband "marv" for years, so I figured it would be appropriate.


----------



## labrador (Jan 7, 2009)

chutes; thanks forthe advice . Have been trying to get photo on but don't know how to reduce it to 110x110. Will keep trying.


----------



## cgeiger (Jan 7, 2009)

Mine is for my love of the Blue Ridge mountains of the Eastern seaboard. Spent some time in the midwest for a bit round the college years but my wife and I decided we just had to get back to the hills. Now every season is just as beautiful as the next and the snow is white (instead of gray ).


----------



## rnlincourt (Jan 13, 2010)

DWBMHD 
stands for :
Don't Want To Burn My House Down!


----------



## 76ER (Jan 13, 2010)

My house number is 76. My friends call the speakeasy above my garage "76ers".


----------



## Cire3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Always been Cire3...    Cire is Eric backwards, and was forever a Earnhardt fan.   Also my computer company name


----------



## fredarm (Jan 13, 2010)

First name and the first 3 letters of my last name.  Real original I know, but I've used it since AOL days and it's easy to remember.


----------



## brokeburner (Jan 13, 2010)

IM BROKE AND I BURN BABY.


----------



## ChillyGator (Jan 13, 2010)

Live in Florida, Gators had just won 3rd National Championship, I was cold that day......


----------



## gregp553 (Jan 13, 2010)

Wow, this thread started in 2006!  I read this site for a month before lighting my insert for the first time.  With all the talk of top-down vs. bottom-up, this wood, that wood, etc., I was convinced that buidling a fire was somehow magic, even though I've been building them since Boy Scouts.  I was so happy at the first spark I felt like Tom Hanks in "Cast Away" when he stood on the beach yelling, "I made fire!"  Short answer - I made fire.


----------



## DanCorcoran (Jan 13, 2010)

Actually, I can't remember how I chose it...


----------



## snowtime (Jan 13, 2010)

I thought I would use something that described my area and lifestyle. Since we are snowed in most years and get 30' or more it felt appropriate.


----------



## westkywood (Jan 13, 2010)

I better not go there...


----------



## njtomatoguy (Jan 13, 2010)




----------



## Dune (Jan 14, 2010)

I live on Cape Cod.


----------



## Dix (Jan 14, 2010)

Dune said:
			
		

> I live on Cape Cod.



I always thought it was in reference to Ray Bradbury.

Seriously.


----------



## LLigetfa (Jan 14, 2010)

Sandor said:
			
		

> Mo Heat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sandor is my first name too and I emigrated in 1957.  When I enrolled in school, the principle didn't want to use my first name, so the nicname they called me starts with L and the first 7 chars of my last name are Ligetfa.

I do question your pronunciation though.  In Budapest they pronounce it Shahndoor.


----------



## woodracerx (Jan 14, 2010)

I am a woodworker a woodburner and I race karts.My racing buds call me racerx


----------



## moosetrek (Jan 14, 2010)

First dog when I was single was a Norwegian Elkhound ("moosedog") and we used to go hiking every weekend in the mountains...  Just stuck.


----------



## heatwise (Jan 14, 2010)

heat wise reflects my never ending quest for efficient heating .  pete


----------



## Dune (Jan 14, 2010)

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Dune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is in reference to Frank Herbert, but I do live on Cape Cod. I did have a freind who had Bradbury for a professor in college though, Plus, Kurt Vonnegut Jr. used to live in the next town over.


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 14, 2010)

Grandkids call me Papa, name's Dave. There ya' go.


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 14, 2010)

First BB I joined was a fly fishing forum.  I live nearby the Battenkill River, which used to be one of the great trout rivers in the East.  It's what I call my "home water".  Tough river, a major league challange for small wild browns that need everything just right to fool them.  They say if you can catch 'em on the 'Kill, you can catch 'em anywhere.  Well, you can't catch 'em at all on that river anymore, because there's hardly any left and no one knows why.

Like many replies here, I just stuck with it on most subsequent boards for simplicity's sake, but it has led to some interesting comments from non-fishing forum members.  I also build canoes, and the boat builders use long, flexible sticks called "battens" to make fair curves when they draw out boats full-size.  They think I "kill" battens by over-bending them.  A good batten bends evenly, and it is a cherished thing that you take good care of. 

Other boards glom onto the "killer" part and think I'm violent by nature.  I won't let you know if that's true or not, just in case we meet someday and you entertain the idea of messin' with me.  Word on the street is... _Don't_.


My home BB was a Canadian canoeing forum.  I was a "top ten" contributor there, and everybody just called me "BK" on that site.  After I publicly dared to express my dissatisfaction on that forum with a commercial builder's pricing, I was "outed" by them with my real full name as retaliation.  I prefer anonymity on the Internet, and I'm still pissed at the whole deal and haven't been back since.  This may be my new home.

I've thought of changing my screen name since I always thought it led to a lack of respect of the Internet, but my wife finally made me realize it's not the name, it's my personality.  She may be onto something.

Anyway, real name is Dan _____.  You can call me Battenkiller, or you can call me Batten, or you can call me Killer or you can call me BK or you can call me Dan...

... just make sure you call me when the hatch is on and the fish are rising.


----------



## glassmanjpf (Jan 14, 2010)

Work with glass and am a man.  Oh and my initials...


----------



## mikepinto65 (Jan 14, 2010)

Its my name....minus the 65. The 65 was apparently the only available add on left in order to use it (my name) as my email address.


----------



## djblech (Jan 14, 2010)

dj are my initials. I taught school (shop) for 20yrs. My students couldn't (or wouldn't) pronounce my last name. It became Blech for short. I always figured it could have been worse.
Doug


----------



## ohio woodburner (Jan 14, 2010)

As i sat here for the last twenty minutes reading this entire thread i got to the very end and was ready to click on the next thread then i thought what would have Pook said about his name :lol:


----------



## wendell (Jan 14, 2010)

Wendell was the nickname I was given in college after Wendell Willkie, the 1940 Republican Presidential candidate. Like many, it is easier to just keep it the same when I join a new forum.


----------



## tfdchief (Jan 14, 2010)

Pretty obvious, but what the heck, I am a 31 year veteran of the fire service and chief of my department.


----------



## logger (Jan 14, 2010)

Since grade school my friends have called me logger because my last name ends with "log."  It works even better now because we live in a log cabin in the woods and I love cutting and splitting logs for firewood.


----------



## Mainely Saws (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine is my business name . I live in Maine & have a sharpening business .............


----------



## Flatbedford (Jan 14, 2010)

I started my web presence on a Ford truck site when I bought  this.


----------



## Jim Post (Jan 14, 2010)

My grandpa always talked about a friend of his that would get a sixpack of ol' potosi beer...always remembered that name for some reason...come to find out they still brew the stuff not too far from where I live now....

Stay Warm!


----------



## Pagey (Jan 14, 2010)

It was Jimmy Page's (of Led Zeppelin fame) nickname, and I was a huge Zep head in the ole teenage angst years.


----------



## gyrfalcon (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm a raptor nut.  The Gyrfalcon is the largest, fastest, strongest falcon in the world-- substantially bigger and stronger and faster than its cousin, the Peregrine falcon.  It's an arctic bird and a very rare winter visitor to lower latitudes.  Living in the Northeast, I've been lucky enough to see three in my lifetime.  I'm not personally bigger, stronger and faster than much of anybody other than a 10-year-old kid, and faster is doubtful.  But I love the bird, and the name of it is pretty cool, so why not.


----------



## xman23 (Jan 14, 2010)

XMAN was the name given by my nephew some years ago. Being an avid skier, was a pilot, etc. he thought my hobbies were extreme.

Tom


----------



## woodjack (Jan 14, 2010)

woodjackass was already taken


----------



## Battenkiller (Jan 15, 2010)

glassmanjpf said:
			
		

> Work with glass and am a man.  Oh and my initials...



Furnace, lampwork, stained or window?


----------



## PapaDave (Jan 15, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> I started my web presence on a Ford truck site when I bought  this.



I LOVE that truck!


----------



## Chad S. (Jan 15, 2010)

Used to be a long hair...Played lead guitar in a couple of bands and everyone said I look like Zakk Wylde from Ozzy Osbournes band.  Now I have a butch hair doo am married with 2 kids 2 dogs 2 cats and people still call me Chadwylde!!


----------



## lowroadacres (Jan 15, 2010)

Pretty simple.... We live along a road unofficially known as the Low Road.... And we have a few acres.

Only thing still missing is the woodstove being hooked up...


----------



## OilNoMore (Jan 15, 2010)

I decided to end our addiction to expensive oil from another country and start getting a better heat source at a better price from a better group of people (loggers, local stove dealers, etc).  We have not burned one drop of oil in two years, nor have we paid any oil bill.  I know I'm still using oil in my car (gas) and my hot water isn't much better (electric).  But by burning wood I felt I was sending a few less dollars overseas to countries that have agendas at odds with some of my beliefs.  Not to get to political, but I just felt the more I could do to get our family, as a part of the greater demand, off of oil, the better it would be our nation and environment.  Plus, I was sick of seeing the large profits of oil companies as I was getting killed on my oil bill and my gas bill.  Now I just get screwed when I fill up, not when I turn my heat up.


----------



## Sleepy (Jan 15, 2010)

I was way past my bedtime when I first signed up....


----------



## Hiram Maxim (Jan 15, 2010)

;-) 


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hiram_Stevens_Maxim


----------



## mjhfoster (Jan 15, 2010)

Taken from my Garden railway forum name.  Takasaki is my home now and it is useful as a distinguisher from other Matts and Matthews in the world.


----------



## Frostbit (Jan 15, 2010)

Born and raised here on the NW Arctic Plain. Tonight it is -17F and the wind is blowing 35 mph. Common as dirt. Unprotected human skin will freeze solid in less than 5 minutes. 

I once Frostbit my left eye and surrounding area on a snowmobile trip in the above conditions, and I didn't even know it until I got home and took off my gear. As it thawed, my eye closed shut and a swelling the size of a softball encompassed the area from the side of my nose to my ear. Painful as all get-out. 

Fortunately, there was no visible damage, but this now-sensitized area will now freeze in less than a minute if I don't cover up.


----------

